# Best MATTE blushes for NC30-45 gals?



## experiment2344 (Oct 10, 2009)

Im very interested in NARS but any brand will do. My blush collection is really small (breath of plum, shy beauty and coralista and I don't like shimmery blush which shy beauty and coralista are) and I want to expand.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 11, 2009)

I like MAC Melba, it's a matte peachy color.


----------



## iluvmac (Oct 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I like MAC Melba, it's a matte peachy color._

 
Second this!! Melba is gorgeous on ANY skintone!


----------



## Ziya (Oct 11, 2009)

Gingerly, Desert Rose, Melba, Frankly Scarlet, Peaches


----------



## highonmac (Oct 11, 2009)

Gingerly, cantoloupe, ambering rose. From Nars, Dolce Vita, gilda, desire and amour


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 11, 2009)

melba is lovely! i agree!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Melba, Cantaloupe (satin), Blunt, Raizin, Frankly Scarlet


----------



## M.R.evie (Oct 13, 2009)

Nars (pinks): Plaisir and Mata Hari
MAC (pinks): Blushbaby, Notable (LE), and Gingerly (orange/peach)

HTH!


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 13, 2009)

I have two...Raizin and Loverush. Still undecided abt the Loverush, but Raizin is awesome


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 21, 2009)

we have almost the same skintone i think i use desert rose, frankly scarlet, raizin... very nice! 
i'm thinking of getting melba as well


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 21, 2009)

Outta the ones I have:

Nars; Desire
MAC: Cantaloupe


----------

